# After Market LED Headlights



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

Found these pics earlier. just thought i'd share http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and binexon works with these too.... damn

































































pics retrieved from here:
http://www.mobile01.com/topicd...7&p=1



_Modified by steven7677 at 1:42 AM 6/8/2009_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, i want! price?!


_Modified by Presns3 at 1:55 AM 6/8/2009_


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

I still haven't registered what to think of these.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

is this for the facelift? i want these








does any one speak chinese on this forum that can post and ask?


_Modified by sciblades at 10:26 AM 6/8/2009_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd def rock those. But where did that person get them?


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

id rock these too!
plus a retro on top of that


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

see thats how the a3 facelift should look like!!! i want those sooo badly its not even funny!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I need those lol next mod on my list after i get my euro sline springs


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

do these have auto leveling?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_do these have auto leveling?


who cares? lol i wish there was a way to find out where these came from! and how much i need to pay to get my hands on these!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Using Google Translator, I've been able to piece together that these are the stock A3 TDI headlights.... I believe


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
who cares? lol i wish there was a way to find out where these came from! and how much i need to pay to get my hands on these! 

Well my car came with bixenons and it has auto leveling. I just like to keep that option


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_
Well my car came with bixenons and it has auto leveling. I just like to keep that option


ahhh lol sorry my excitement for these headlamps kinda took over, it would be interesting in that case, but for me starting without it am not as concerned. If this is aftermarket i would say no but we will see i guess.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (steven7677)*

Thats the way the LEDs should curve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those look way better than these.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)




----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (steven7677)*

wow... looks like everyone's drooling for these... 
HeuanA3: according to this post, he's got bi-xenon and these do fit beautifully. these headlights are probably just an "exterior' 
sciblades: I just pm'd the guy n asked him about the details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Presns3: u can only choose either the girl or these... wut is it gonna be?








i can smell a group buy & LED headlights GTG already... lol


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (steven7677)*

BAM!








































http://www.mobile01.com/topicd...7&p=3


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

boys i think i found them!
http://www.lltek.com/PRS_bin/p...s.htm
and they are based in Quebec, canada FTW!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Nice... I've been looking at LLtek for a while now, so I can tell you one thing... don't expect them to be cheap.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Nice... I've been looking at LLtek for a while now, so I can tell you one thing... don't expect them to be cheap.










i love these damn headlamps i hope they are under OEM costs lol


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone call and get a quote and post it!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_someone call and get a quote and post it!


email request already sent waiting for them to get back to me


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

700 USD with HID included, 600 without!


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_700 USD with HID included, 600 without!









which bulbs ? Stock bulbs D1s or diff?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_
which bulbs ? Stock bulbs D1s or diff?


i think they use D1's they are on backorder and new so they are not going to do group buys







i am going to wait on these anyways i need rims and shocks first, but they are next on my list!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (heuanA3)*

Spoke to LLTek; working on getting wholesale / GB pricing.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Spoke to LLTek; working on getting wholesale / GB pricing.


niceee keep us up to date on that!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

http://www.lltek.com/
A lot of good stuff on the site...
As for bulbs they are using D2S technology, or so they say...
http://www.lltek.com/about_HID.htm
Good deal on the lights if the prices Mike got quoted are right. Their HID kits are $333 Canadian. ie.: about $300USD.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_http://www.lltek.com/
A lot of good stuff on the site...
As for bulbs they are using D2S technology, or so they say...
http://www.lltek.com/about_HID.htm
Good deal on the lights if the prices Mike got quoted are right. Their HID kits are $333 Canadian. ie.: about $300USD.


thats what i was told on the phone lol we will see 100 bucks for a kit?? i would pass lol


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

Group buy list
1.HueanA3
2. drew138
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

Group buy list
1.HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Goose Monster (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Are these for the 09+ A3's or will these work for like an 06?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (Goose Monster)*

drew123 i'm in too thank you


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

Group buy list
1.HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i am in as well


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BL-2-8P* »_id rock these too!
plus a retro on top of that










agreed!


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Group buy list
1.HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P 
5. fune8oi
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

i'm in


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_Group buy list
1.HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P 
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7.
8.
9.
10.

i'm in


----------



## decade2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

According to the original post these are made by a Taiwanese company that sells them for $395, $515 with HID.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Group buy list
1. HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7. Gothic Serpent
8. Maudi
9.
10.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gothic Serpent)*

FYI -- company told me that they are not getting stock of A3 lights till next month.
Also, they are plug and play. No vag-coding required. Lots of questions still to be answered.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_Group buy list
1. HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7. Gothic Serpent
8. Maudi
9.mkim
10.


----------



## 2blunt (Aug 1, 2008)

Group buy list
1. HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7. Gothic Serpent
8. Maudi
9.mkim
10.2blunt (at a decent price)
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

hmmmmm i might have to hop on this


----------



## Matias Prats (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello!
I'm new in the forum (been reading a lot and got some ideas from the DIY post, but registered today to throw some light in this post...)
I'm from Barcelona, Spain and the headlights you are talking about in this post are already being sold here in Europe.
As far as I can see (same model of mines) those headlights are made by Sonar. Those are H7 for the light you normally use when driving and H1 for the lights you use when you drive alone and there is no risk of blinding other drivers (I don't know how you call the lights :|).
Not working for people who have bi-xenon as you can't put the light bulb in the H1 place








You may think on making a group buy to Dectane here in Europe (www.dectane.de) as when we made the group buy in Spain we got the lights at 239€(euro ¬¬) and I think that's like $270 or something like that...
They come with the H1 and H7 bulbs, but for example I changed the H7 with a HID kit and It's working fine (European A3's have a problem with normal HID's that burn the rain wiper motor and you need to use a special HID kit made by Well-Done).
That beeing said, with VAG-Com we made the LED stripe turn on when you quit the hand brake and turn off when you put the hand brake again so we go all the time with the LED stripe turned on.
The LED light when it's sunny it's kind of poor, but in all other cases is amazing and you won't pass unnoticed when driving on a city 
I think that's all I wanted to say, will post again If I remember something.
edit: Oh, I almost forgot, the DO have electronic leveling.


_Modified by Matias Prats at 1:29 PM 6/8/2009_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

maybe u guys should try to see if u can skip lltek and contact the manufacturer directly...
cuz i know everything on lltek is overpriced like crazy


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

does anyone have a working link from the first page? The one there isn't working for me?


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

can someone ask the taiwan forum if the housing takes the original D1S


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

go around lltek... way too expensive..... then im in


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*

Someone find me the source and I'll take it over. In talking to lltek they claim to have designed / sourced them directly.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

sweet! i like those!
keep us updated








thx again drew!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Someone find me the source and I'll take it over. In talking to lltek they claim to have designed / sourced them directly. 


i think? 
http://www.dectane.de/artikelu...f9c49
my german is rusty.. lol 
also 
http://cgi.ebay.de/LED-TAGFAHR...%3A50
and 
http://www.en2d-tuning.de/index.php?a=15854
a vid of an a4 with it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ex=92

_Modified by tdotA3mike at 5:01 PM 6/8/2009_

_Modified by tdotA3mike at 5:05 PM 6/8/2009_


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 5:06 PM 6/8/2009_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_maybe u guys should try to see if u can skip lltek and contact the manufacturer directly...
cuz i know everything on lltek is overpriced like crazy

Well the problem we seem to be having on here is that nobody is really sure as to who makes them... lol
I am holding out for a while anyways... have to do the suspension first before messing with more cosmetic stuff. 
Besides, once you add the shipping to the ones from europe than they probably won't be all that much cheaper than the LLTek ones... than you'll have to add on the HID kit. $329Euros comes up to $513CAD plus shipping, plus HID kit... and who can forget the inevitable taxes once your package gets here...








LLTek is definitely overpriced but than again it seems to be a pretty good deal at the moment.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
Well the problem we seem to be having on here is that nobody is really sure as to who makes them... lol


dectane makes them


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

how much is it 700?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jowsley0923* »_how much is it 700?


from that supplier yes.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_maybe u guys should try to see if u can skip lltek and contact the manufacturer directly...
cuz i know everything on lltek is overpriced like crazy

X2


----------



## Matias Prats (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Dectane distributes those in Europe, but are made by a brand called Sonar. I don't know if Sonar is European or American, what I can say it's not chineese, because there are some chineese lightheads also here in Europe but we can't drive with them because they're not ummm... legalized?
Whatever, the chineese ones are a lot more cheaper but they don't have the watermark of the Sonar ones that make them 'legal' in EU roads.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Matias Prats)*

Little update. Seems these are for a halogen upgrade kit only. Current Bi-Xenon owners might have an issue. Not sure exactly. My interest in this kit is waning a bit; but I'll keep up the GB which will almost certainly be lower than 700. Should have more details in the coming days. 
They are not expecting a shipment of A3 kits for another month so not a lot going to happen here for a while.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Matias Prats)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matias Prats* »_Dectane distributes those in Europe, but are made by a brand called Sonar. I don't know if Sonar is European or American, what I can say it's not chineese, because there are some chineese lightheads also here in Europe but we can't drive with them because they're not ummm... legalized?
Whatever, the chineese ones are a lot more cheaper but they don't have the watermark of the Sonar ones that make them 'legal' in EU roads.

Thanks for the heads up. Can you post some pics of your setup?


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_maybe u guys should try to see if u can skip lltek and contact the manufacturer directly...
cuz i know everything on lltek is overpriced like crazy


YOU GUYS ARE STEALING MY TREAD!!!







lol
anyways! these are made in Taiwan, and the guy actually works for the company! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
he got them for 13,000..... $NT... almost 400 $US 
I asked him if we can get a group buy going...


----------



## Matias Prats (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

01:09 a.m. here in Spain, but tomorrow I'll take pics with sun and noon and post them so you can see the LED effect.
Night!!


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

steven, can u ask them for the part # for the LED door handle and power folding mirrors. + switch?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

Can someone please add me to that group buy list I'm def in!!!!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

if anyone with bi-x's does this swap.... please PM me if you want to sell them to me.
TIA nick


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_steven, can u ask them for the part # for the LED door handle and power folding mirrors. + switch?

I believe these are OEM. and they only make aftermarket parts


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_Group buy list
1. HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7. Gothic Serpent
8. Maudi
9.
10.

RAY!!! you're willing to give up your OEM HIDs for these? tell me it isn't so!!! (if so- i got dibs on your OEMs..haha) 
I'm curious as how the 'cut-offs' are for these unit. There's a post in the AZ A4 B7 forum- and peeps have been asking profusely for shots of the cut-offs but to no avail. 
As for me- I would have jumped on this too (and then open these suckers and install some kind of collimators/reflectors to make then true daytime/DRLs) but I've already got a second set of FK that I'm currently working on (which I'm satisfied with the cut-offs- similar to BMW cut offs) 
goodluck you guys!
e


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (steven7677)*

Steven, as for your S3 grill- is the gap below the S3 grill very noticeable? , have people pointed that out to you? cause i also have an S3 grill in my garage, and was just kinda iffy about the gap under the grill (since the S3 grill is ''shorter'' than the standard S/non-S grills) 
e


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_I'm curious as how the 'cut-offs' are for these unit. There's a post in the AZ A4 B7 forum- and peeps have been asking profusely for shots of the cut-offs but to no avail.

look at the original post and the 6th pic down... #11888 I believe has the cutoff.
... and as for the $700... I believe that quote was in Canadian dollars. LLTek is based in Montreal and Mike called them from Toronto so it's only fair to assume the quote was given in Canadian. It's not all that much of a difference any more but shoud still be at least $70 cheaper in USD. Maybe about $620-630 for a set with HID's.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*

Here's a daytime pic-- totally will be washed out during bright sunlight (unlike real A5 lights)... but looks good at night... (this one is for the A4 b7)


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (steven7677)*

Group buy list
1. HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7. Gothic Serpent
8. Maudi
9.mkim
10.2blunt (at a decent price)
11.audiant
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

Funny but I'm sure our OEM bi-Xenons are better than these, lighting performance-wise.
LED-strips do look good, but I won't be paying $$$ to swap my OEM, German-made set-up for a set of asian headlights just because they have a LED-strip.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3xB* »_Funny but I'm sure our OEM bi-Xenons are better than these, lighting performance-wise.
LED-strips do look good, but I won't be paying $$$ to swap my OEM, German-made set-up for a set of asian headlights just because they have a LED-strip.











if i had bi-z i would agree but i don't lol


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
if i had bi-z i would agree but i don't lol 

Oops, yeah I agree. Can't beat OEM HIDs, but if you have stock reflectors...
I had a set of Helix (Taiwan) with McCulloch HIDs on my 337 and the output was nice, better than the stock reflectors.
I ended up wanting more and ITE I traded them in to build a set of HID-retrofits using OEM Hella projectors; much better output than Helixs or reflectors, but it was such a time-consuming DIY.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (A3xB)*

ill hop on it if its around 300 or 400 or however much one guy said it was earlier


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

me2


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (JLT)*

In for details. Although I have the OEM bi-xenon..... but if these were plug and play with the OEM HID's I might consider it


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

too pricey to consider for something that is aftermarket


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nevermind, i like the OEM HID's


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 10:29 PM 6/8/2009_


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Group buy list
1. HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7. Gothic Serpent
8. Maudi
9.mkim
10.2blunt (at a decent price)
11.audiant
12.Rick89
13.
14.
15.

_Modified by rick89 at 10:30 PM 6/8/2009_


_Modified by rick89 at 10:31 PM 6/8/2009_


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i am sure we can switch out the bulbs of the led for s5 leds if you want it brighter, i just want cool led strips gimme


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Its not as simple as ''switching" 'bulbs' from the A5 leds


----------



## garyho88 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rick89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steven7677* »_
I believe these are OEM. and they only make aftermarket parts

_Quote, originally posted by *rick89* »_Group buy list
1. HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7. Gothic Serpent
8. Maudi
9.mkim
10.2blunt (at a decent price)
11.audiant
12.Rick89
13.garyho88
14.
15.
But How can I pay for it???

_Modified by rick89 at 10:30 PM 6/8/2009_

_Modified by rick89 at 10:31 PM 6/8/2009_


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay, so Ive decided these are too cheesy for my tastes. If anybody swaps their bi-xenons out for these, PM me. Ill buy them off you guaranteed.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_Okay, so Ive decided these are too cheesy for my tastes. If anybody swaps their bi-xenons out for these, PM me. Ill buy them off you guaranteed.

Nextman, who would do such a thing lol!!!! i think we all want bi-xenons with the led city light conversion. but not many have the billz to thro into that set up. i think thats why we're all cheaping out and going w this. $400 USD doesnt seem so bad for a bixenon set up like this. i just have to wonder about the Qc.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

these headlights are made in TW, im so glad i have the home-court advantage to these units.
by the way, FYI, these are sold in tw for 393USD assembly inc.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i dont think the quality of these is too bad. from the pics they look better then the angel eye housing


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i dont think the quality of these is too bad. from the pics they look better then the angel eye housing 

heck ya! i HATE those angel eyes so much!
come up w/ a price ... most likely in as well. these new lights look really good


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

I should have a GB Price shortly. Can't post it publically however, so I'll be sending PMs. I'm probably not gonna swap out my Bix for these kits but will continue the GB discussion since I already have the ball rolling. May need someone to manage money collection and shipping redistribution, but no need to get into those details until we get a price. If it's cheap enough I might just get a set to play with anyway.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Also, I've see a pic pf the specifc light for the audi a3 housing and it looks pretty good. Better than the A4 pic posted above from what I can tell.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

put me in for the GB price pm


----------



## boobie (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_steven, can u ask them for the part # for the LED door handle and power folding mirrors. + switch?

















This looks very nice...especially with power mirrors


----------



## boobie (Jul 25, 1999)

I have gotten very used to my "eyebrows" and am not sure why people seem to react so strongly against them.


----------



## Goose Monster (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Also, I've see a pic pf the specifc light for the audi a3 housing and it looks pretty good. Better than the A4 pic posted above from what I can tell.

Post it or its not true!!!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *boobie* »_I have gotten very used to my "eyebrows" and am not sure why people seem to react so strongly against them.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hope the GB comes through this a good mod for those with halogen headlamps.


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (audiant)*

I am interested, depending on the GB price and hopefully more pics of light output.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_
Nextman, who would do such a thing lol!!!! i think we all want bi-xenons with the led city light conversion. but not many have the billz to thro into that set up. i think thats why we're all cheaping out and going w this. $400 USD doesnt seem so bad for a bixenon set up like this. i just have to wonder about the Qc.

Aha Its just a bit much for my tastes..It looks to be a great alternative but I'de rather shell out the extra cash for bi-xenons. I like my cars to have oem lighting. Again, anybody parting with their bi-xenons for this, I will buy them off you!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

it does not work for bi-xeon users, it was posted on page one, so you'll are not going to get a cheap set....


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Put me on the PM Price list


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re:*

Group buy list
1. HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7. Gothic Serpent
8. Maudi
9.mkim
10.2blunt (at a decent price)
11.audiant
12.Rick89
13.garyho88
14. krazyboi @ TP prices








15.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Re: (krazyboi)*

KB, didnt you already have OEM HIDs? (maybe i'm wrong)...


----------



## decade2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (steven7677)*

I talked to Sam at SONAR, the manufacturer of these LED headlights. He told me that:
1. Their lights do not have HID out of factory. Each supplier/retailer installs their own HID kit.
2. Plug and play for halogen cars
3. Two versions for 03-08 A3, Chrome (SK3400-ADA303), Black (SK3400-ADA303-JM)
4. Factory price is less than $300 per set. But to buy from them directly the order has to be at least $10,000.
He gave me the US supplier info
ANW GROUP
attn: Mr. Andrew 
881 S AZUSA AVE. CITY OF INDUSTRY. CA 91748
626 934-8884


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (decade2000)*

Group buy list
1. HueanA3
2. drew138
3. sciblades (nikko)
4. BL-2-8P
5. fune8oi
6. tdota3mike
7. Gothic Serpent
8. Maudi
9.mkim
10.2blunt (at a decent price)
11.audiant
12.Rick89
13.garyho88
14. krazyboi @ TP prices
15. jowsley0923 (at decent price)
16.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

so 17 more people to get 33 sets @ $300 a set


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_KB, didnt you already have OEM HIDs? (maybe i'm wrong)...


Yes, I do. I posted before reading the full thread


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_so 17 more people to get 33 sets @ $300 a set

This thread is all over the place!
Can you confirm that they will fit a 2006 A3?
If so- ADD ME to the GB List. I understand I will get a PM with the GB price...?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (skotti)*

Confirmed that this will work for all halogen or single xenon Ar from 2006-2008. BiXenon folks are SOL at this point.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_so 17 more people to get 33 sets @ $300 a set

Or if 25 people commit we can get them for 400 each and sell the others for 450 and make a profit and distribute $144 back to the original 25 ppl bringing the net cost of the first 25 down to ~$260. But that's a lot of work.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

might have to count me out as i have bixenons


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_might have to count me out as i have bixenons


x3


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_so 17 more people to get 33 sets @ $300 a set

16
I'd be in at that price. We could ask around at other forums for additional buyers and maybe someone would shell out for a few extra sets to sell on eBay.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

city of industry is downt he street from let me know if we can get contact info...or if you guys would like me to contact


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

tried to call the number all i get is an automated message it tries to connect me then it hangs up


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

what about the canadians can they get it to use for cheap also?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (sciblades)*

I was told that lltek will not have thse for 30-60 days; and pricing will not happen until they get them. So this is going to be quite for a while unless someone can get a set. They'll prob be on ebay first.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

The price will be a little bit more for canadians i guess but not much more hopefully.


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

so is this going to work if my factory lights came with the xenons and not bi-xenons?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (curr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curr* »_so is this going to work if my factory lights came with the xenons and not bi-xenons?

Yes, it will work.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

so what is the cheapest price we can get with the people we have? and will it be cheaper to just buy them seperate if we can't raise that money?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Confirmed that this will work for all halogen or single xenon Ar from 2006-2008. BiXenon folks are SOL at this point.

Thanks- ADD ME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*UPDATED BUY LIST*

Guys, looks like some folks on the original list dropped out. By the looks of it, we'll need 33 orders to get the special price of $300. Let's get a new list going:
(Please specify if you'd like either the Chrome (SK3400-ADA303) or the Black (SK3400-ADA303-JM):
1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
Pass it on...


_Modified by Gothic Serpent at 8:18 PM 6/10/2009_


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

put me down.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_put me down.

Black or Chrome?


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

If you have single xenons and are swapping for these, ill buy them off you also!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_If you have single xenons and are swapping for these, ill buy them off you also!

i got dips still on gothic's single xenons..


_Modified by tiptronic at 8:36 PM 6/10/2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_
Black or Chrome?


i am in (black) 
who the hell would want the chrome....


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

silver, white or blue A3's... with normal chrome trim... just a guess though


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. JLT ( Still deciding on colour)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.



_Modified by rick89 at 8:41 PM 6/10/2009_


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5.sciblades (nikko)-black
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT (still deciding on colour)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Confirmed that this will work for all halogen or single xenon Ar from 2006-2008. BiXenon folks are SOL at this point.

no bi-xenons won't be replacing their quality oem lights with some possible crap that nobody has even looked at. Before committing 33 people buying sets maybe one person should buy a set and check them out. They might be some total Ebay garbage, but hey you'll have leds!!


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT (still deciding on colour)
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BL-2-8P)*

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT (still deciding on colour)
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
no bi-xenons won't be replacing their quality oem lights with some possible crap that nobody has even looked at. Before committing 33 people buying sets maybe one person should buy a set and check them out. They might be some total Ebay garbage, but hey you'll have leds!!

honestly for 300 dollars what do you have to lose?








plus bi-xenons won't work with this so no led for you...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_
honestly for 300 dollars what do you have to lose?








plus bi-xenons won't work with this so no led for you...









Yeah 1 person is $300 all said and done $10k to loose. I wouldn't buy these for $100 if it meant giving up my bi-xenons.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*

Although I dont plan to purchase these-- here's my inquiry/comment about these unit:
It was mentioned these units being sold here are H7/halogen application- meaning the bulb holder (like the FK Angeleyes) are designed for the halogen h7 bulbs. Meaning- your existing HID/ballast will not fit (d1s/d2s) and may require an adapter (if that even exists)
Therefore- regardless whether you have Single or Bi-xenons- your existing Xenon bulbs/modules/ballast will not be a direct fit onto these units- right? Or you would have to opt for an less than OEM quality of HID kits.. (an additional cost)
Now- if these are in fact designed to accept D2s/or D1 type bulbs/and ballasts- that means those w/out current OEM HIDs- would have to get an adapter to fit a normal H7 (or H7 HID Kit)-again if an adapter does exist. 
I just want to throw this out there-- I have FKs- and before I purchased them, I found that there's one manufacturer in Taiwan that offered HID application and Halogen applications. sadly, the only ones available for sale at FK or ECStuning were Halogen application only (strange that ECS never did filled out their 'stock' for the HID application whereby you can just move your existing OEM HID components) 
FKs for awhile marketed these [FK] as 'for show only" until recently where they have been approved for DOT use. ) 
Just looking out for you guys out there.. especially if you already have OEM HIDs.
e




_Modified by tiptronic at 9:05 PM 6/10/2009_


----------



## decade2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (steven7677)*

Forgot to mention that SONAR told me these lights currently only have CE mark, they are still working on getting SAE/DOT approval. I guess that's why we haven't seen them being sold in the US.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (decade2000)*

Well, here's the safest suggestion. Granted that these LED headlights look cool, why not just wait to see if an OEM version will be released? If anything, it's best to waste time waiting than waste money considering all these computability issues arising. Please, many of you who've posted comments have some very valid points.
Just a thought...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

also- dont be disappointed that these LEDs does not look anything like the A4/S5 during daytime... these LEDs would have to be fitted with collimators(magnifyng lenses) and surface lense/diffusers - to make them truly visible during daytime.. You wont have that issue howeve during nighttime or dusk/dawn driving..


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

I think the $300 price point is not realistic from Sonor to get a working kit. The kit being sold by lltek is fully plug and play for halogon/single xenon setups. The Sonor kit sounds like it needs more parts to actually get it to be plug and play.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Also, no OEM kit will be forthcoming.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

can someone ask the manufacture if they will be coming out with a bixenon replacement kit?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

how much will it be from litek and how much per person?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*

HAY GUYZ..........
I'm in for <500 dollars any more, and I'm out.
I'd like the BLACK kit...and no HID integrated is fine with me. I have aftermarket bulbs in anyways...not the OEM bi-xenons.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*

I know i made it really late to this party...but I am now OBSESSED with the idea of getting these onto my car!!!!!
Let's get the ball rolling on this fellers... what is the most plausible way to get these for a decent price? i'm all for the group buy, but a group buy of 33 people seems like a stretch lol.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

i don't have a stock bi-xenon kit and with my current hid kit on a halogen i'd buy thses headlight set


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (mkim)*

hell ya homie that's exactly what i have... HID bulbs and ballast just running where the stock H11 halogen are.
so we need to figure out what's best for people like us... we can prob get away with the cheapest option without sacrificing the bi-xenons.
How much can we get single orders from these sonor people or whoever we can source these from? or a group buy of 10 possibly.?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: UPDATED BUY LIST (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_Guys, looks like some folks on the original list dropped out. By the looks of it, we'll need 33 orders to get the special price of $300. Let's get a new list going:
(Please specify if you'd like either the Chrome (SK3400-ADA303) or the Black (SK3400-ADA303-JM):
1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
Pass it on...

_Modified by Gothic Serpent at 8:18 PM 6/10/2009_

I'm in- Black (for now...)


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: UPDATED BUY LIST (skotti)*

Ooops... sorry. Here is the latest list:
1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT (still deciding on colour)
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED BUY LIST (skotti)*

you can put me on that list for black. we need to do some recruiting form audizine and audiforums or something to get that many on board.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED BUY LIST (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Ooops... sorry. Here is the latest list:
1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT (still deciding on colour)
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: UPDATED BUY LIST (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_you can put me on that list for black. we need to do some recruiting form audizine and audiforums or something to get that many on board.

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT (still deciding on colour)
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

compatibility has been pretty much drawn out...
not for bix guys...
truthfuully with a little bit of work these can be made into bi-x ... just not plug and play...so... im gonna try to keep contacting the us distributor and if i have to pay up for an early sample then so be it. 
1 thing i can guarantee is that if i do pick these up, the stock h7 projector will not be staying in the housing...
something i may offer to other members who are interested in going with a complete d2s pnp set up
what to do with the complete oem-bi-x i have sitting in my garage tho















edit - moded oem bi-x with clear lenses









_Modified by BL-2-8P at 7:36 PM 6/11/2009_ 


_Modified by BL-2-8P at 9:31 PM 6/11/2009_


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (BL-2-8P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BL-2-8P* »_compatibility has been pretty much drawn out...
not for bix guys...
truthfuully with a little bit of work these can be made into bi-x ... just not plug and play...so... im gonna try to keep contacting the us distributor and if i have to pay up for an early sample then so be it. 
1 thing i can guarantee is that if i do pick these up, the stock h7 projector will not be staying in the housing...
something i may offer to other members who are interested in going with a complete d2s pnp set up
what to do with the complete oem-bi-x i have sitting in my garage tho
















_Modified by BL-2-8P at 7:36 PM 6/11/2009_

PM'ed


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

posted on audizine


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*

I'm in for a black set - assuming we get decent GB pricing, and this is in fact plug and play for halogens.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

i want mine BLACKER than night!


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

can someone PM me and explain exactly what im getting anyway? i need xenons and i need it to be plug and play with NO modifications necessary.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_I'm in for a black set - assuming we get decent GB pricing, and this is in fact plug and play for halogens.



_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_i want mine BLACKER than night!


1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer -black
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

So how does this work? Does the xenon unit just means it has a projector headlamp and you plug your existing HID bulb into it?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (LWNY)*

Put me on the list for Black


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_So how does this work? Does the xenon unit just means it has a projector headlamp and you plug your existing HID bulb into it?

If you have non bixenon like a early 06 A3 you can use this. If you have bixenon you cannot use this.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_
If you have non bixenon like a early 06 A3 you can use this. If you have bixenon you cannot use this.

so these will not come with bulbs or ballasts? I'll have to source them?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_
so these will not come with bulbs or ballasts? I'll have to source them?

Uh... It's not hard. You can get a complete xenon kit for as little as $60. You just need to know what bulb the headlight is designed for.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Uh... It's not hard. You can get a complete xenon kit for as little as $60. You just need to know what bulb the headlight is designed for.

But we all still need to find out the actual cause of wiper-motor failure due to HID kits.. Whether it is the 55w, or 35w that creates the issue. I have a 35w kit..and so far so good. I've read a couple of post with the 55w and caused issues.. i hope it's limited to that..
e


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
But we all still need to find out the actual cause of wiper-motor failure due to HID kits.. Whether it is the 55w, or 35w that creates the issue. I have a 35w kit..and so far so good. I've read a couple of post with the 55w and caused issues.. i hope it's limited to that..
e

I had an expensive xTec kit (non-digital) on the headlights with no problems and now I've got a cheapo China kit on the fogs with no problems. Others are using the cheapo kit (35w) on their headlights and report no problems.


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

I am in for a set of the black ones!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rick89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick89* »_

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer -black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## 2blunt (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer -black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_Put me on the list for Black



_Quote, originally posted by *UnsavedOne* »_I am in for a set of the black ones!


1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

oh im excited!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

tell your friends any one you know with an a3...


----------



## A33333 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33


----------



## ipsodox (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (A33333)*

So these are plug and play if I have an 08 with the standard headlights? If so, then im so down.

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33


----------



## GregA3ftw (Jan 17, 2009)

Will these not fit an '09 (post-facelift)? I'd love to rock these.


----------



## forzdtma3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*I'm in...*

Put me on the list for black


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm in on this one. Let's do it!


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

Added up the current list from the last one. Thing will look SICK on the A3. 

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (BoostBeeyatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostBeeyatch* »_Added up the current list from the last one. Thing will look SICK on the A3. 

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21.audiant
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

i like where this is headed.......
do some more recruiting lol, i can almost smell a great success


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

Count me in for black. Tiptronic im going to need to talk to you more about getting the proper HID's etc so i can finally start getting my wipers to work again. PM me on audizine if you can


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i forgot to say, but in for a set of black projectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (GregA3ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GregA3ftw* »_Will these not fit an '09 (post-facelift)? I'd love to rock these.

WOW... OEM for Replica


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (REVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REVGTI* »_
WOW... OEM for Replica









i suppose only if the 09 a3 he has only have the halogens... but then again- i wud save up for the oem bixenons if i had an 09 with halogens.
e


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Mikevets68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikevets68* »_Count me in for black. Tiptronic im going to need to talk to you more about getting the proper HID's etc so i can finally start getting my wipers to work again. PM me on audizine if you can









1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. 
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. jowsley0923 - mi dang black*
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (jowsley0923)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...h+div


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...h+div



Grrrrr.... Youtube still being blocked here in China.


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

only 10 more!! lets do this guys!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mikevets68)*

Anybody hit up AW yet?


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

that china thing really grinds my gears


----------



## garyho88 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (steven7677)*

hey everyone, I just found a interesting picture, please take a look.
http://img230.imageshack.us/im...5.jpg


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (garyho88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garyho88* »_hey everyone, I just found a interesting picture, please take a look.
http://img230.imageshack.us/im...5.jpg


OHHHHH MAN.....That is WHAT I WANT!!!!! any info?????


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (garyho88)*

those look like the the 09 headlight homie...
probably an 09 s3.. and also note that there is some curvature on the bottom edges... They come flat on the bottom from the factory.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (LEWXCORE)*

those headlights are from a b8 A4 bixenons....obviously custom-fitted- gives an idea that these things are possible- at a cost


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

^anything is possible with cost lol


----------



## zguitarman (Apr 24, 2006)

*I'm in for a set*

put me down for chrome please
thanks, Jim


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm in for a set (zguitarman)*

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome








25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_
24. zguitarman- chrome


----------



## zguitarman (Apr 24, 2006)

*sheesh?!?*

yeah ok... so I screwed up...
change mine to black... what was I thinking?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

I love these lights! I love them so much that I just called and placed an order. Now just have to wait, wait, wait.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_I love these lights! I love them so much that I just called and placed an order. Now just have to wait, wait, wait.

If we come up 1 short for the Group Buy, you might consider changing your screen name....


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (skotti)*

Question... Does anyone know the price that the group is being quoted per set? I mean if it's cheaper than what LL Tek quoted me I'd be happy to get in with the group.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

well of course it is cheaper with the group that is why we are doing it


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

BOOO for no bi-xenon support.
Super boo i just blew so much money on GPS + mount + euro s-line springs... ugh... hopefully by next summer someone will sell them







With full bi-xenon support.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (zeroGhost)*

is this going to happen? if so who is going to do it? I'm eager to buy it


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

^LMAOO MI DANG BLACK!


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_is this going to happen? if so who is going to do it? I'm eager to buy it

It will only happen if everyone puts their names on the list.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i was just wondering who is going to be in charge of collecting money? we should probably start paying that person so that there is no delay when we get the last few people..


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

drew took care of us last time w/ the tail light gb ... i thought he was handling this as well. in any event, we need more committed buyers at this point.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

A careful read of this thread would confirm that there will be no update on GB details until I hear back from lltek on their until which are not due to arrive until next month at best. As soon as I have an update I will let everyone know. At this time I have no details on pricing, etc.... Retail from lltek was going to be $700 so GB will be cheaper. $300 is not likely from kits sourced from lltek. 
Someone got a 'quote' for a bulk order but I'm not pursuing that lead as there are many unanswered questions as to the completeness of the kit. The kit from lltek is plug and play. If anyone wants to independently pursue the other lead to see if they can get that sorted than they are encouraged to do so.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Do as Drew says...he's the man!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_A careful read of this thread would confirm that there will be no update on GB details until I hear back from lltek on their until which are not due to arrive until next month at best. As soon as I have an update I will let everyone know. At this time I have no details on pricing, etc.... Retail from lltek was going to be $700 so GB will be cheaper. $300 is not likely from kits sourced from lltek. 
Someone got a 'quote' for a bulk order but I'm not pursuing that lead as there are many unanswered questions as to the completeness of the kit. The kit from lltek is plug and play. If anyone wants to independently pursue the other lead to see if they can get that sorted than they are encouraged to do so. 


*prostrating myself*


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

what is the estimated time frame you think you will have all the details worked out? I would like to do this upgrade but i have other upgrades planned and will spend the money on a different upgrade for now, but i don't want to leave the group high and dry if this looks like it will be worked out in week or two..


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_what is the estimated time frame you think you will have all the details worked out? I would like to do this upgrade but i have other upgrades planned and will spend the money on a different upgrade for now, but i don't want to leave the group high and dry if this looks like it will be worked out in week or two..

Last I heard was next month. So hopefully that means July. I was told I'd hear from them as soon as they have them. Generally, I assume that it wont take long to get a firm price and it's clear that folks here are ready to jump!







So things should move quick once I have more info since all parties want to get the deal done!


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re:*

I'm in
1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

7 more to go...I'm liking this a whole lot. 
Just when I feel like I'm pretty close to having the look of my car done...something like this gives me 10 new ideas. 
These lights and a euro hatch should finish it off though


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

How much are these lights going for again? I might be interested, and will my HID kit drop into these?


----------



## 084ringsa3 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Re: (GGA3)*

put me in for black


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (084ringsa3)*

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: (skotti)*

Six more spots left... giddyup folks! 
BTW, who's responsible for putting this together and placing the orders?


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Gothic Serpent)*

Put me down for a set - black
1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

is this available in opposite hand drive?
worried about beam pattern


----------



## project_A3_DTM (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (skotti)*

put me in for black


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (seph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seph* »_is this available in opposite hand drive?
worried about beam pattern

I can only assume that there is a lever inside the headlamps to reverse the cut-off beam pattern for RHD vehicles. The reason why i said this is because the FK/DEPO lights has that feature- that i currently have on my A3.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30.
31.
32.
33.


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31.
32.
33.


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
But we all still need to find out the actual cause of wiper-motor failure due to HID kits.. Whether it is the 55w, or 35w that creates the issue. I have a 35w kit..and so far so good. I've read a couple of post with the 55w and caused issues.. i hope it's limited to that..
e

I would love to know as well as I blew my wipers motor as well. I have 2006 A3, no tech/convenience package. I have installed 35W kit and I had a flickering issue. When I started the engine, the lights flickered like strob lights. I have fixed that with the special harness (I think it includes the resistors) that I have plugged between the ballast and the stock harness. My wipers didn't work right after the installation because I tried to use them the very next morning. Do you think that the flickering problem might be in any way related to blowing the wiper motor?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

After some thought I decided to join the group.

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31. jazfreek - black
32.
33.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

Well I have some interesting information. I call LLTek to get my deposite refunded and they told me that they do not a have a group buy deal. The guy I spoke with speak LLTek doesn't do group buys and that the price will be the same no matter if it's one order of lights or 50 orders... They'll still be 700 bucks + shipping and handling. So with that news my name is coming off the list. Sorry guys.

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31.
32.
33.



_Modified by Jazfreek at 6:38 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

almost closing time on the deal. who's collecting the money?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_almost closing time on the deal. who's collecting the money?


i'll collect some money!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i'll collect some money!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i'll collect some money!


we can't trust you are you still driving around in that "stang? or did you get the a3 back??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
we can't trust you are you still driving around in that "stang? or did you get the a3 back?? 


i have a 2009 A4 2.0TFSI at the moment...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Well I have some interesting information. I call LLTek to get my deposite refunded and they told me that they do not a have a group buy deal. The guy I spoke with speak LLTek doesn't do group buys and that the price will be the same no matter if it's one order of lights or 50 orders... They'll still be 700 bucks + shipping and handling. So with that news my name is coming off the list. Sorry guys.


It is my understanding that this is to bypass LLTek and buy them directly from the supplier who has a minimum order amount of $10,000 and a price of $300. Why would LLTek not accepting group buys have anything to do with it?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Well I have some interesting information. I call LLTek to get my deposite refunded and they told me that they do not a have a group buy deal. The guy I spoke with speak LLTek doesn't do group buys and that the price will be the same no matter if it's one order of lights or 50 orders... They'll still be 700 bucks + shipping and handling. So with that news my name is coming off the list. Sorry guys.
_Modified by Jazfreek at 6:38 AM 6-19-2009_

Dude, did you even read the thread?








No GB for you!


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

what a dum dum head


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

lol of course they are not going to let you do a group buy they think they can lie to you and get more momey from you....w0w for ignorance, guess he has never been in the sales industry....


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (sciblades)*

wait now im confused :-(


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mikevets68)*

ya seriously..what's going on here?


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

Add me to the list for the black set if the price will linger around the $300 mark


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (The Sage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Sage* »_Add me to the list for the black set if the price will linger around the $300 mark

Closing in on the magic number








1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31. The Sage - black
32.
33.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

is there a place underneath these lamps for me to put the ballasts etc?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (JLT)*

ATTN: just to be verbose, will pay for your xenon headlights, to those with xenon lights intending on doing this GB.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

nick no interest in picking up these lights?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

nope sorry


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

how come?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*

Count me in.


----------



## DJJefex (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: (skotti)*

Count Me in for sure for black ones. I cant wait. I'm like a kid on christmas for these.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJJefex* »_Count Me in for sure for black ones. I cant wait. I'm like a kid on christmas for these.











_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Count me in.


1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31. The Sage - black
32. DJJefex -black
33. drew138 - colour?


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rick89)*

woot! 33!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The Sage)*

now what?


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

Hell yes. Go time. Whats the 411?


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (BoostBeeyatch)*

Yeah, now what that we have 33 buyers at $300 totalling $9,900 and not $10,000? Can I see a #34 from anyone?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (UnsavedOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnsavedOne* »_Yeah, now what that we have 33 buyers at $300 totalling $9,900 and not $10,000? Can I see a #34 from anyone?

Dude... I'll chip in for an extra set to call it an even 34. I'm sure a few will drop and a few will add before all is said and done. After the deal is done there will always be the one or two who will say "Is it too late to get in on this?"
I would think the next step is to contact the company and find out how they will accept payment and if they will even sell to a private buyer or group of private buyers. Ideally, they would accept 34 payments of $300 each from separate buyers and then ship out to the individuals and bill for shipping. That much cooperation is unlikely.
Next best is all of the above but shipping to one location or local pick up. This would require a person near this location to handle it and be willing to handle the shipping out to everyone.
Worst case is them only accepting full payment and delivery to one party. Then we would have to all send the money to one very trustworthy individual to handle the transaction. Unless we could set up some sort of group buy account. I don't believe Paypal can do this. Someone else may have more information on this.
I'd love to help but it's kind of hard right now since I am in China and will be here for at least another 3 weeks.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Dude, did you even read the thread?








No GB for you!


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (UnsavedOne)*

My wife just got a A3 with the projectors, so I want these, add me to group buy. Black please.


_Modified by 2slojetta0L at 2:14 PM 6/22/2009_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

So someone collect the money and contact the supplier? Pls


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

<<< Will collect money


----------



## Bentfsi (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (mkim)*

I am interested also!
in black
i have an AUDI A3 2007 2.0T QUATTRO will it fit? I dont mind if it's XENON or halogen currently i have halogen lights . 
count me in! for 300$ it's worth every penny!


----------



## pimlico (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm in as well for a set in black


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

NICE!!!!


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

$300 is highly unlikely for the following reasons
Import duties taxes
S&H from Taiwan
You also need a company to import these... do we have anyone who will do this??
A single individial cannot import such a quanity, a business would have to do it. They would then add on $$$ to cover their own operating expenses.
A local GB would be better, i would assume $400+ would be the actual price.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: After Market LED Headlights (decade2000)*

It looks like a lot of people haven't read through this entire thread to see exactly what is going on. I believe the most important post is on page 3, by decade2000. As follows:

_Quote, originally posted by *decade2000* »_I talked to Sam at SONAR, the manufacturer of these LED headlights. He told me that:
1. Their lights do not have HID out of factory. Each supplier/retailer installs their own HID kit.
2. Plug and play for halogen cars
3. Two versions for 03-08 A3, Chrome (SK3400-ADA303), Black (SK3400-ADA303-JM)
4. Factory price is less than $300 per set. But to buy from them directly the order has to be at least $10,000.
He gave me the US supplier info
ANW GROUP
attn: Mr. Andrew 
881 S AZUSA AVE. CITY OF INDUSTRY. CA 91748
626 934-8884

















We haven't heard from decade2000 in a while. Someone needs to contact the company, verify the infomation, and see what arraingments can be made.
Business seems legit:
http://www.manta.com/coms2/dnbcompany_htj83k
Looks like they got a pretty big shipment of lights from Sonar last year:
http://www.importgenius.com/im....html


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Someone call!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (2slojetta0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slojetta0L* »_My wife just got a A3 with the projectors, so I want these, add me to group buy. Black please.

_Modified by 2slojetta0L at 2:14 PM 6/22/2009_

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31. The Sage - black
32. DJJefex -black
33. drew138 - colour?
34. 2slojettaOL - black


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bentfsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bentfsi* »_I am interested also!
in black
i have an AUDI A3 2007 2.0T QUATTRO will it fit? I dont mind if it's XENON or halogen currently i have halogen lights . 
count me in! for 300$ it's worth every penny!

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31. The Sage - black
32. DJJefex -black
33. drew138 - colour?
34. 2slojettaOL - black
35. Bentfsi - black


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (pimlico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimlico* »_I'm in as well for a set in black

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31. The Sage - black
32. DJJefex -black
33. drew138 - colour?
34. 2slojettaOL - black
35. Bentfsi - black
36. pimlico - black


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (skotti)*

okay. now we have more than enough people, on the list at least. now what?


----------



## Goose Monster (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_okay. now we have more than enough people, on the list at least. now what?


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (Goose Monster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goose Monster* »_





now we........PLAY ROCK BAND!!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

tell me where to send moneY!!!!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (sciblades)*

I'm tired of waiting. I've been in the VAG business for many years.
I got my ass on the phone with Taiwan (Yes I knew exactly who to call).
Gave them my TAX ID and Import info for delivery into the port of Miami.
Price Quote and lead time being emailed to me by tomorrow.
If everything stays on track, I have no problem supplying them for "this" Group Buy.
If not.....I know they'll sell like hot cakes on Ebay....so no loss.








Don't ask me for exact pricing. I need to get the figures back for shipping and duty at the port. As soon as I have the price point per set....I'll post it.
I put an order in for 36 black pair and 3 chrome pair.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

seriously?
you're awesome


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_seriously?
you're awesome









yes. 







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you sir


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_I'm tired of waiting. I've been in the VAG business for many years.
I got my ass on the phone with Taiwan (Yes I knew exactly who to call).
Gave them my TAX ID and Import info for delivery into the port of Miami.
Price Quote and lead time being emailed to me by tomorrow.
If everything stays on track, I have no problem supplying them for "this" Group Buy.
If not.....I know they'll sell like hot cakes on Ebay....so no loss.








Don't ask me for exact pricing. I need to get the figures back for shipping and duty at the port. As soon as I have the price point per set....I'll post it.
I put an order in for 36 black pair and 3 chrome pair.


ACEdubs, you are the new hero on this Forum- thanks, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh- The Worsties do rock! Thanks for the link.


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

Just to state again, thank you for taking the role for this group buy ACEdubs!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (BoostBeeyatch)*

ACEdubs, my hero.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

maybe for waterfest??


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (sciblades)*

*UPDATE:* 
OK, it looks as if the actual price "per pair" is not going to be that bad.
As you know "shipping" and "duty" can add to that dramatically.
I'm calling the Import company today and I'll try to get an estimate on duty if we were to have them sent to us via ocean freight. Which is going to be the cheapest way! BUT TAKE A MF'ing LONG TIME. LITERALLY A SLOW BUT FROM CHINA!!!








I'll also call DHL, FedEx, etc. to get some quotes on quicker shipment methods.
Stay tuned!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_*UPDATE:* 
OK, it looks as if the actual price "per pair" is not going to be that bad.
As you know "shipping" and "duty" can add to that dramatically.
I'm calling the Import company today and I'll try to get an estimate on duty if we were to have them sent to us via ocean freight. Which is going to be the cheapest way! BUT TAKE A MF'ing LONG TIME. LITERALLY A SLOW BUT FROM CHINA!!!








I'll also call DHL, FedEx, etc. to get some quotes on quicker shipment methods.
Stay tuned!


hey what about the canadians on the list how much would it be to get it shipped from where your getting it, when you find out let me know. thanks


----------



## zguitarman (Apr 24, 2006)

*for the record*

Hello all. 
I'm still in but please change mine to a set of BlACK. 
(not chrome-as shown in the list..which I don't know how to append) 

Thanks for the help.
Jim Soran


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: for the record (zguitarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zguitarman* »_Hello all. 
I'm still in but please change mine to a set of BlACK. 
(not chrome-as shown in the list..which I don't know how to append) 

Thanks for the help.
Jim Soran

no problem, the exact order hasn't been place yet.
I'll double verify before everything is ordered. 
Just in the middle of number crunching. Don't what to get stuck with an extra bill because I missed something in regards to the duty of shipping costs.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

your the man acedubs


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ACEdubs...you just made yourself 30+ new friends







sad to say I'm not one of them


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

nice one ACE...I like the alpha in you man. Keep us posted


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

i really need an exact price before i can commit money to this venture...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_nice one ACE...I like the alpha in you man. Keep us posted


x2


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
x2

x3


----------



## jmorales (Mar 4, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_i really need an exact price before i can commit money to this venture...

same here


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

count me out


----------



## jmorales (Mar 4, 2009)

if these really are useable for someone with halogens, this might be the first time ever that im actually glad that i have a base model A3 lol


----------



## influxsg (Jun 15, 2009)

Guys check this out:
the black ones
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...:1123
the chrome ones
http://cgi.ebay.de/LED-TAGFAHR...%3A30


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (influxsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *influxsg* »_Guys check this out:
the black ones
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...:1123
the chrome ones
http://cgi.ebay.de/LED-TAGFAHR...%3A30

I emailed him to see how much shipping would be to the US. If its under $400 Shipped to the USA. Its not even worth my time to continue with the GB.


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

That is true. Esp for that buy it now price. Keep us posted!


----------



## ipsodox (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

FWIW, i'd much rather have these direct from the source rather than some sketchy ebay auction...unless someone can confirm that these ebay kits are legit and complete


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_
I emailed him to see how much shipping would be to the US. If its under $400 Shipped to the USA. Its not even worth my time to continue with the GB.









Uh... that price is in Euro's. $279 Euro's is about $389 U.S. dollars.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

I figured that these would pop up on ebay first and I'm sure someone else will find these in the USA eBay soon enough.
Check this out = http://forums.motivemag.com/ze...age=1


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_
I put an order in for 36 black pair and 3 chrome pair.



_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_
I emailed him to see how much shipping would be to the US. If its under $400 Shipped to the USA. Its not even worth my time to continue with the GB.









What you gonna do with all those kits you ordered if you don't continue with the GB??


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*

thanks acedubs!


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'm down for a set. my name was on the list before...and now its gone. but i'm down for a black one. thanks


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (ipsodox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipsodox* »_FWIW, i'd much rather have these direct from the source rather than some sketchy ebay auction...unless someone can confirm that these ebay kits are legit and complete


continue with the GB. THIS EBAY STUFF IS WACK.


----------



## ajedi72 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- chrome
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31. The Sage - black
32. DJJefex -black
33. drew138 - colour?
34. 2slojettaOL - black
35. Bentfsi - black
36. pimlico - black
37. ajedi72 - black


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_i'm down for a set. my name was on the list before...and now its gone. but i'm down for a black one. thanks

1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- black
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31. The Sage - black
32. DJJefex -black
33. drew138 - colour?
34. 2slojettaOL - black
35. Bentfsi - black
36. pimlico - black
37. ajedi72 - black
38. fune8oi - black


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (skotti)*

OK, I'm closing in on the $389 mark.
That would be $389 USD shipped to your doorstep from the Port of Miami.
The only kink is that there is a 10-14 lead time for handling. ON TOP OF THAT 20-25 DAY DELIVERY TIME BY OCEAN FREIGHT. 
Yikes....I dunno guys.








Best case scenario is 30-39 days for us to get these.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

that's good enough for me


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_OK, I'm closing in on the $389 mark.
That would be $389 USD shipped to your doorstep from the Port of Miami.
The only kink is that there is a 10-14 lead time for handling. ON TOP OF THAT 20-25 DAY DELIVERY TIME BY OCEAN FREIGHT. 
Yikes....I dunno guys.








Best case scenario is 30-39 days for us to get these.


I have no problem with that price point or waiting that long- I'm in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(I think our GB Haggus mirror covers a few years ago took longer!)


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skotti)*

convinced








1. Gothic Serpent - Black
2. Maudi - Black
3. tdotA3mike - Black
4. rick89 - Black
5. sciblades (nikko)-black
6. JLT - Black
7. BL-2-8P (black)
8. MisterJJ - Black
9. Skotti- Black
10.mkim - Black
11.Lewxcore - Black
12.vicmeer - black
13.Rub-ISH - Black...been waiting for these to make it to our model. Will paypal right away
14.2blunt - black (at decent price)
15.ACEdubs - black
16.UnsavedOne - black
17. A33333 - black
18. Ipsodox - Brack
19. Forzdtma3 - black
20. BoostBeeyatch - Black
21. audiant - black
22. whizbang18t - black
23. Mikevets68 - black
24. zguitarman- black
25. jowsley0923- black - somehow i got removed -.-
26. GGA3 (Black)
27. 084ringsa3 - black
28. njpeteo - black
29. Project_A3_DTM - Black
30. dhltal - black
31. The Sage - black
32. DJJefex -black
33. drew138 - colour?
34. 2slojettaOL - black
35. Bentfsi - black
36. pimlico - black
37. ajedi72 - black
38. fune8oi - black
39. kwanja_a3 - black


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_OK, I'm closing in on the $389 mark.
That would be $389 USD shipped to your doorstep from the Port of Miami.
The only kink is that there is a 10-14 lead time for handling. ON TOP OF THAT 20-25 DAY DELIVERY TIME BY OCEAN FREIGHT. 
Yikes....I dunno guys.








Best case scenario is 30-39 days for us to get these.


OK...So I got a response for the Ebay company. Their price after Euro conversion is $453 USD shipped to the States. 
Like I said, I think our price point will be $389 (maybe cheaper) to our doorstep.
I have no problem doing this.
I definitely don't want to get stuck with paying out for these light or stuck with a bunch of left over sets because some guys flaked.
I think the only way to do this is set up another "OFFICIAL GB THREAD."
I think I'll order closer to 50 sets to make up for guys who jump in last minute.
I guess I'll post my company Paypal addy? Once enough guys pay up for at least 30 sets....I'll put the order in. I think I'd be comfortable with that.
I'd just leave all of your funds in the company Paypal account just in case something happened. Then it would be a ton easier to hit refund in Paypal and give everyone their money back instantly.
I need input....what do you guys think??
I'll be closer to an exact price in about 24 hours. Thats when I'd start the official thread.


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

That seems reasonable to me, keep us posted.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*

Im still ok with that. But i'm still waiting on a price. i dont want to send an amount and then have to send a different amount a week later because the price went up suprisingly.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The way I see it, create an "Official LED Headlight GB" thread once you find the price.
It looks like there's tons of interests. 30-40 days isn't much, especially since its that or don't get them at all. Just insist that people stop hounding you the first 5 days about "are they here yet". Maybe provide an update on every major move in shipment...
I agree w/ your thoughts on the PayPal solution.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The Sage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Sage* »_Im still ok with that. But i'm still waiting on a price. i dont want to send an amount and then have to send a different amount a week later because the price went up suprisingly.


working on an exact price today.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i agree with all of the above, but i dont think we can start an offcial GB thread b/c its against forum rules thats why our GB led tails thread almost got shut down. im still in for the set is in the pics of the 1st page of this thread. the ebay ones dont look the same and the quality seems poorer


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*

I'm still in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i agree with all of the above, but i dont think we can start an offcial GB thread b/c its against forum rules thats why our GB led tails thread almost got shut down. im still in for the set is in the pics of the 1st page of this thread. the ebay ones dont look the same and the quality seems poorer


what if it's "Fake LED Headlight GB" ? Will that fly?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
what if it's "Fake LED Headlight GB" ? Will that fly?

hahahah..I don't know about the Ebay ones.
All I know are the ones I'm ordering are the exact part numbers of the ones discussed in this thread.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_
hahahah..I don't know about the Ebay ones.
All I know are the ones I'm ordering are the exact part numbers of the ones discussed in this thread.


Oh, I only meant as a title. I'm sure everyone that sees that you posted it will know what they're getting. Just trying to prevent the GB from being closed.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hmm this photo kinda discourages me... 








http://www.audizine.com/forum/...93318
its from a MTL meetup i know its an A4 and i know its a crappy photo but meh doesn't look to good on the a4, the photos on the first page look much better i hope it looks more along that line.


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Yeah that doesn't look that great. here's another pic that looks a little better.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_

working on an exact price today.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you sir


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The Sage)*

Here's a pic from the supplier of the "exact" headlight we will receive in "chrome."
Don't have a "black" pic yet. BUT yes, comes in both chrome and black.
Personally a think the chrome ones might come across as more "classy OEM+." Dunno, trying to decide myself.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*

Here is the light that I'm sourcing. I don't have a price or ship date yet so if someone comes up with a plan than I'll just bail. What is the story with the other GB in terms of fitting actual xenon light bulbs and ballasts. My understanding was that each supplier needed to fit their own setup?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

you can do that post-gb. drop-in xenon kits are everywhere & very simple to install ... especially, considering you're replacing the entire assembly. you can find a good mounting point for the ballasts pretty easily w/ the front bumper off







heck, if this gb goes thru i'll even document it in a DIY.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Here is the light that I'm sourcing. I don't have a price or ship date yet so if someone comes up with a plan than I'll just bail. What is the story with the other GB in terms of fitting actual xenon light bulbs and ballasts. My understanding was that each supplier needed to fit their own setup?











So, these would be single xenon?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Here is the light that I'm sourcing. I don't have a price or ship date yet so if someone comes up with a plan than I'll just bail. What is the story with the other GB in terms of fitting actual xenon light bulbs and ballasts. My understanding was that each supplier needed to fit their own setup? 

I should have the exact pricing by today. Definitely the same product.
I'm not going to deal with the HID kits. It people what to stick with Halogen..fine. If they want to put in there own Xenon drop-in kit...fine.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_
I should have the exact pricing by today. Definitely the same product.
I'm not going to deal with the HID kits. It people what to stick with Halogen..fine. If they want to put in there own Xenon drop-in kit...fine. 










what bulb size is the housing? H11 or D1s(??) or whatever HID socket??


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_I should have the exact pricing by today. Definitely the same product.
I'm not going to deal with the HID kits. It people what to stick with Halogen..fine. If they want to put in there own Xenon drop-in kit...fine. 









OK, so just to be clear, the price you are quoting is just the housing and it's every man for themselves when it comes to getting this kit to actually work. What's the price for a decent HID kit that wont blow your wiper motor? Also, I don't think you can just throw a halogen system in there? These kits are designed for Xenons. 
I really think this has to be plug 'n play or we're going to have a bunch of random DIYs and mass confusion.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_So, these would be single xenon?

Technically, it's Xenon vs Bi-Xenon. Both only have a single Xenon projector, but the Bi-Xenons have a small motor that drops a cover to allow more light to emit when you turn on the high beams. A true BiXenons would require a harness and vag-com. I'm actually not clear whether these Xenons will require a vagcom change.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
OK, so just to be clear, the price you are quoting is just the housing and it's every man for themselves when it comes to getting this kit to actually work. What's the price for a decent HID kit that wont blow your wiper motor? Also, I don't think you can just throw a halogen system in there? These kits are designed for Xenons. 
I really think this has to be plug 'n play or we're going to have a bunch of random DIYs and mass confusion. 

It doesn't matter what size bulb it takes. Even it is D2S. You can find plug 'n' play Xenon kits for ANY size bulb. Cheap too----> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
I've done this 1000's of times with aftermarket or OEM headlights.
If it happens to be H7 or H11 or something like that...then halogens will be an option. 
As far as I know, they don't come with the built-in Xenon kit like an OEM headlight.
I will verify bulb sizes and what they include.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*

I know I am going to get flamed for this but why would anybody that has xenons put these in? They honestly look crappy and you would still have to source HID's that don't pop your wiper motor. After all that end up with a lower quality beam pattern and light. Just so you can show off the leds at dusk? Because without the magnification like the S5 you won't even see them in the day. Seems like a waste to me.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_I know I am going to get flamed for this but why would anybody that has xenons put these in? They honestly look crappy and you would still have to source HID's that don't pop your wiper motor. After all that end up with a lower quality beam pattern and light. Just so you can show off the leds at dusk? Because without the magnification like the S5 you won't even see them in the day. Seems like a waste to me.

Flame #1: So don't order them and leave this thread alone


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

I believe it was stated before that these would be an upgrade for folks with projectors, not so much for xenons. If I had xenons, I would not even consider these.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (2slojetta0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slojetta0L* »_I believe it was stated before that these would be an upgrade for folks with projectors, not so much for xenons. If I had xenons, I would not even consider these.

projectors in the A3 = xenon. early model 06 had projectors then later models went bi. sexual


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

You are correct Sir, I meant Halogens.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

guys these are the best looking aftermarket light for the A3 I've seen yet.
Who cares if you put a drop-in kit or not. Do what you want. True, the beam won't be perfect. You'll still have limited glare when it comes to blinding on coming traffic.
The LED Mascara eyebrows strips look cool at dusk...that all that matters. LOL


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_g
The LED Mascara eyebrows strips look cool at dusk...that all that matters. LOL


Since when was this forum about function anyways? It's always about the looks


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Since when was this forum about function anyways? It's always about the looks









For some people I guess


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

whats the point of drivng witht he hids on? If i had these I drive only with LEDs on day or night.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_whats the point of drivng witht he hids on? If i had these I drive only with LEDs on day or night.

X2


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_guys these are the best looking aftermarket light for the A3 I've seen yet.
Who cares if you put a drop-in kit or not. Do what you want. True, the beam won't be perfect. You'll still have limited glare when it comes to blinding on coming traffic.
The LED Mascara eyebrows strips look cool at dusk...that all that matters. LOL

right? these are made for H7 bulbs ... and you can use an H7 drop-in kit if you please. i'm pretty sure this has been mentioned earlier in thread. for the non-sline guys like me, you have a harness for an H11 bulb - but it should plug straight into an H7 bulb as well. if you want the LEDs on always (day/night), just find a switched 12v source ... it's really not that difficult. 
they are halogen projector housings - yes - but the cut-off w/ a drop-in kit will be way better compared to standard non-projector type housings. i've done this before on a lexus is250. so no worries there about glare.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_
right? these are made for H7 bulbs ... and you can use an H7 drop-in kit if you please. i'm pretty sure this has been mentioned earlier in thread. for the non-sline guys like me, you have a harness for an H11 bulb - but it should plug straight into an H7 bulb as well. if you want the LEDs on always (day/night), just find a switched 12v source ... it's really not that difficult. 
they are halogen projector housings - yes - but the cut-off w/ a drop-in kit will be way better compared to standard non-projector type housings. i've done this before on a lexus is250. so no worries there about glare.

Yeah! Someone who changes their own oil! Friends for life.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

im still in...still pondering what i wanna do...go this route or complete my bi-x journey...
or turn these into bi-X and retro in some brighter LEDs...hmmm



_Modified by BL-2-8P at 7:41 PM 6/25/2009_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BL-2-8P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BL-2-8P* »_im still in...still pondering what i wanna do...go this route or complete my bi-x journey...
or turn these into bi-X and retro in some brighter LEDs...hmmm


How about add in a sequencer so the LEDs light up one after the other. Stage 2: hook it up so they sequence through faster as the car goes faster.


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

ACEdubs, I am probably the only one that would need the headlights shipped to Hawaii vs the Mainland United States. Is my pricing still the same?


----------



## garyho88 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*

Hey, did you guys ordered yet? I put down my name long time ago, but don't know why disappeared, Can I order one set in black? And how can I pay for it?

_Modified by garyho88 at 10:31 PM 6/25/2009_


_Modified by garyho88 at 10:33 PM 6/25/2009_


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (garyho88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garyho88* »_Hey, did you guys ordered yet? I put down my name long time ago, but don't know why disappeared, Can I order one set in black? And how can I pay for it?

_Modified by garyho88 at 10:31 PM 6/25/2009_

_Modified by garyho88 at 10:33 PM 6/25/2009_

Order's still not set in stone. Just trying to get some more info on the bulb sizing etc.
More than likely I'll be putting in an order for 50 sets. That will leave enough left over for last minute decision's.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (BoostBeeyatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostBeeyatch* »_ACEdubs, I am probably the only one that would need the headlights shipped to Hawaii vs the Mainland United States. Is my pricing still the same?

Your price will probably be close to the Canadian shipped price.
When all the numbers are crunched I'll post exact shipped prices.
Hang tight! We're close.


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds good. Thanks bro.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

so i got a aftermarket retrofit H11 hid kit on my halogen projectors. do we know yet if i can use this kit on the new housings?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

you can reuse the ballasts, but need new h7 bulbs


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks whizbang


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*

All props to ACEDubs for getting these sourced for cheap. 
My contact has come back with some prelim pricing for a fully kitted, plug and play set and it's going to be for around $600/shipped. And the timing should be within the next 30 days. The last thing this thread needs is more confusion but I wanted to throw this out there for anyone that might want a PnP kit backed by well known/reputable source who will be able to provide support, etc.... I should have more details on Monday. 
Once I know more details I'm going to take the whole thing off line and collect emails / payments for anyone interested. For now, no need to contact me via PM or anything like that until I have more information.
Sorry for throwing confusion out there; but hey, options are good.


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

fully kitted means? xenon with bulbs etc? If so I think I would prefer your kit.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

so if i have this ride ace's lights doesn't have the bulb they are just the housings? to me that seems to defeat ther purpose because isn't an hid kit about 300 dollars?
and drew's kit comes with hid's right? to me it seems like a no brainer to have one that has everything.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_so if i have this ride ace's lights doesn't have the bulb they are just the housings? to me that seems to defeat ther purpose because isn't an hid kit about 300 dollars?
and drew's kit comes with hid's right? to me it seems like a no brainer to have one that has everything.

Perhaps at this point, drew138 and ACEdubs could recap specifically what is being offered by each 'source' (product, NOT price), that would help clean up this thread and answer questions like sciblades'.
Just a thought...regardless, I'm in on at least ONE of these potential GBs


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_to me that seems to defeat ther purpose because isn't an hid kit about 300 dollars?

Uh... No.
http://vvme.com/catalog/list-s-10145-10146.html
This kit is being used by a few people who have NOT had a problem with the wiper motor burning out. Shipping is pretty steep but it is still the cheapest overall price to be found. Even my pricey xTec kit was well below $300.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

The kit I'm talking about is fitted with everything to make it PnP. After doing the BiX upgrade from Halogen -- I learned a lot about this lighting situation and it's far from straight forward. Maybe others are more technically inclined than I am, but there is nothing straight-forward. I'll have more information on Monday / Tuesday.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_The kit I'm talking about is fitted with everything to make it PnP. After doing the BiX upgrade from Halogen -- I learned a lot about this lighting situation and it's far from straight forward. Maybe others are more technically inclined than I am, but there is nothing straight-forward. I'll have more information on Monday / Tuesday.

thanks drew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Uh... No.
http://vvme.com/catalog/list-s-10145-10146.html
This kit is being used by a few people who have NOT had a problem with the wiper motor burning out. Shipping is pretty steep but it is still the cheapest overall price to be found. Even my pricey xTec kit was well below $300.

vvme's are whats in my car.. 
These LED headlights are PnP as it is (using H7 halogen- i assume- since most aftermarket , ie FKs, uses H7 fitment.
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 6:57 PM 6/27/2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

^^ this is why you want PnP!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_^^ this is why you want PnP!









Hoens are pretty good bulbs, also to match ''xenon'' look, I used em on my oem H11 fitment (with harness) They have H7s which i assume wud be the bulb fitment.


_Modified by tiptronic at 6:59 PM 6/27/2009_


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

im out. im fine with my fk's


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (jowsley0923)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jowsley0923* »_im out. im fine with my fk's

I am still in I HATE the projection pattern of my FK's they suck so bad...the only reason I have put up with them so long is because they were the only aftermarket projection head lights around. These look to have a much better build quality as well


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
ALSO (damn! ) VVME and RetroSolutions offer "bi-xenon" applications- using a "telescopic bulb base something.. " check their websites. 


those are only for dual-filament type applications such as H4/9003.
you guys are making it sound more difficult than it actually is/needs to be.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

Guys....these are "made" for the A3. They are not a universal product. They are PnP as is. I'm just trying to get the info from the manufacture as to what size bulb it takes.


----------



## mlawless1138 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

Please count me in for a set in Black if it's still possible...


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_Guys....these are "made" for the A3. They are not a universal product. They are PnP as is. I'm just trying to get the info from the manufacture as to what size bulb it takes. 

If you dont understand the concept of PnP, you shouldn't be doing this GB







This has nothing to do with the headlight fitment, it has to do with installing HIDs to the existing halogen harnesses.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *REVGTI* »_
If you dont understand the concept of PnP, you shouldn't be doing this GB







This has nothing to do with the headlight fitment, it has to do with installing HIDs to the existing halogen harnesses.



You should just go ahead and call LL-tek, because *YOU'RE* in over your head 
This kind of attitude is not needed... There really is no such thing as plug and play with regards to retro fitting HID's into the housing. What ACE is saying is that as is these headlight work with the halogen headlights and any HID efforts are an after thought that should be taken into account after you receive the housing. Just as if you had purchased any other kind of e-code head lamp. Retrofit is retrofit...what your after is someone else doing the leg work because you don't have the technical know how to do it your self. Lets keep the snarky comments to our selves here.
Furthermore if you are interested in a retro fit kit knowing what kind of bulb shape the plastic seating is cast for is still a very important part of picking which HID kit should be used. This whole thread has gotten so twisted around by people wanting HIDs that we are getting ahead of the real issue which is getting the housing. I have installed plenty of aftermarket kits into fog lights and head lights this is all being overly complicated.


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
You should just go ahead and call LL-tek, because *YOU'RE* in over your head 
This kind of attitude is not needed... There really is no such thing as plug and play with regards to retro fitting HID's into the housing. What ACE is saying is that as is these headlight work with the halogen headlights and any HID efforts are an after thought that should be taken into account after you receive the housing. Just as if you had purchased any other kind of e-code head lamp. Retrofit is retrofit...what your after is someone else doing the leg work because you don't have the technical know how to do it your self. Lets keep the snarky comments to our selves here.
Furthermore if you are interested in a retro fit kit knowing what kind of bulb shape the plastic seating is cast for is still a very important part of picking which HID kit should be used. This whole thread has gotten so twisted around by people wanting HIDs that we are getting ahead of the real issue which is getting the housing. I have installed plenty of aftermarket kits into fog lights and head lights this is all being overly complicated.

+1. I want a plug and play kit for my A3. HID is a bonus, but was not a contingency for the deal.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

i could really careless about pnp...just get me housings that fit...and ill make other things fit into it...
I have a few contacts in regards to hids and could possibly run a separate gb if needed
slin kits i can get from about $70 and i also have access to a vendor that does lifetime warranties on the kits, for under $100








d2s may be around the $100
i ran one of these kits for 5 years, i changed bulbs only once due to me changing cars... i contacted the vendor and will host the GB if this gb goes thru


_Modified by BL-2-8P at 7:53 PM 6/28/2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BL-2-8P)*

No need to turn this into a gb mess. If you are comfortable with installing your own aftermarket lighting kit than go with the housings with no kit. If you want PnP than there will be an option for you.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*

OK finally heard back!
Here's the bulb fitment for these headlights.








*Low beam : H7 bulb.
High beam : H1 bulb.
* 

So...now that we know it'll be a "SUPER EASY" install if you want to put your own HID kit in or just run Halogen bulbs....I'll be calling the import broker today, so I can number crunch and get our GB price set in stone.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_OK finally heard back!
Here's the bulb fitment for these headlights.








*Low beam : H7 bulb.
High beam : H1 bulb.
* 

So...now that we know it'll be a "SUPER EASY" install if you want to put your own HID kit in or just run Halogen bulbs....I'll be calling the import broker today, so I can number crunch and get our GB price set in stone.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (The Sage)*

Numbers are in. An order for 50 sets will bring the price shipped to your doorstep:
*LOWER 48 STATES:* _$389.99 shipped_
*CANADA & HAWAII/ALASKA:* _$400.00 shipped_
Just trying to decide how to setup the separate group buy thread.....
I'll probably cut 'n' paste the list into a separate thread. I'll just list paid next to each name when payment is sent. THE FASTER YOU GUYS GET IN PAYMENT, THE FASTER THEY GET HERE.
AS SOON AS I RECEIVE PAYMENT FOR AROUND 36 SETS, I'll PUT THE ORDER IN FOR 50 SETS. A LOT OF TRUST ON MY END, BUT I KNOW YOU GUYS WILL PULL THROUGH.
Please be nice to me....receiving all of these headlamps and packing them up to be sent out to your home is a huge undertaking. 








Stay tuned tonight for a new GB thread.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^Nice one


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

k this is good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

What are stock low beams? H7 or H11?
I forget...


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

drew what did you find out about yours?


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_What are stock low beams? H7 or H11?
I forget... 

Low beam : H7 bulb.
High beam : H1 bulb.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_drew what did you find out about yours?

Calling guy tomorrow. No time today.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

I did get some more information on the lighting required vie email. In addition to the ballasts and xenon bulbs, you're going to need turn signal bulbs, and high beam bulbs. These will all be pre-installed and tested on the kit that I'm sourcing.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I did get some more information on the lighting required vie email. In addition to the ballasts and xenon bulbs, you're going to need turn signal bulbs, and high beam bulbs. These will all be pre-installed and tested on the kit that I'm sourcing.

First of all, we're sourcing the exact same headlights.
Second, if mine don't come with turn signal bulbs. I'm sure the guys can handle $2 turn signal bulbs from Advance Auto. 
Second, why would you want to sell your headlights with a Xenon kit? Imagine if one bulb out is out or doesn't work?! Wait...no maybe it's the ballast that doesn't work?! Wait...no maybe it's the harness?! It's just going to be a huge hassle. That's why I'm letting the guys choose what they want to do. Halogen or HID kit. Both are "super easy" to install. They basically come plug 'n' play. For those who really don't have the time or skills, I'm ordering a pair for my wife's A3 and will provide as much tech support as you need. i love doing this stuff. I've been in this industry for well over 13 years. .
And yes, for those who have been asking...my daily driver is a Maserati.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

thx .. u rock. i really don't see how this could be so difficult. the hardest part is taking off the front bumper, which has already been documented. i've done it a few times too - pretty straight forward. just as simple as a mk4.


_Modified by whizbang18T at 9:29 PM 6/29/2009_


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

ALRIGHT GUYS ITS ON! SPREAD THE WORD!
NEED AT LEAST 36! SO LETS GET MOVING!!








Go HERE FOR GROUP BUY INFO---> http://www.toliarafabrics.com
I set up the group buy on a website from one of my previous small businesses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

so this WONT work for bixenon right?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_so this WONT work for bixenon right?









As far as I know...no


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

Paid! Now I just have to sit and wait for everyone to pay!!!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (UnsavedOne)*

I have confirmed that European Audi A3 users have been running these headlights with normal cheesy $70 H7 HID kits with no wiper motor problems at all! A few had problems with the HID kits in their "normal OEM" headlights, but not since changing to these LED headlights.
_WITH HELP FROM A FELLOW EUROPEAN A3 USER_
I'm getting info on using the VAG-COM were we make the LED stripe turn on when you release the hand brake and turn off when you engage the hand brake again so we go all the time with the LED stripe turned on.
There we be plenty of other options too, once we get them and play around with them for a while.
These headlights will be directly plug'n'play for those wanting to run normal Halogen H7 bulbs. The option to add "your own" H7 HID kit will be a VERY SIMPLE INSTALL! I'll even walk everyone through the install once we get our lights.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

List on website updated. http://www.toliarafabrics.com
"2" PAID UP!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_
And yes, for those who have been asking...my daily driver is a Maserati. 

Which you've been trying to sell since April, right, Mr. M...?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Which you've been trying to sell since April, right, Mr. M...?










Yes...and I still keep modding it. Faster now...hehe


----------



## A3whiteghost (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

What is the possibility of swapping the LED's for more powerful ones that you can see better during the day?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is just dim LEDs, don't anyone who knows anything assume it is a rice unit from flea-bay?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (LWNY)*

http://www.toliarafabrics.com updated!
Another paid!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

UPDATED AGAIN!

_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_http://www.toliarafabrics.com updated!
Another paid!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

I spoke with my contact at the supplier and had a pretty long conversation with them about the situation. They are going to come back to me with a final set of logistics and prices for a fully loaded Plug N Play setup. It seems the price is going to be right around $600 for a set shipped to the US and a little higher shipped to Canada since they would need to pay tax. 
You can see the exact head light and specs that are going to be shipped here: http://www.lltek.com/audi_head...f.htm 
You'll notice that each light comes with xenon bulbs, digial balasts, high beam bulbs and turn signals; all pre-installed and tested to be plug and play. 
I made it clear that I did NOT want to be the 'middle man' this time around. This means you would be dealing directly with the supplier to obtain this kit. Collecting money, and re-shipping these things was a complete nightmare when we did the GB for the tail lights. The good news is that you're dealing direct so any payments will go through a proper channel, and you will get warranty and support from a known dealer.
I personally have 0% interest or personal gain in setting up this situation so I honestly don't care if you take this route, or buy from ACEDUBS. Based on my research he's probably making about $75-100 profit per set, but he is doing a lot of legwork. At the end of the day, once you source and install aftermarket HID kit and high beam/turn signal bulbs -- you are probably paying a premium of 50-75 for the kit via LLTek. But you don't have to do anything other than Plug and Play and of course you are getting a legitimate business to deal with directly.
Anyway, I'll have more details, but I just wanted to be extremely transparent so everyone knows what is going on with both situations. Also, I'm not installing these on my Audi since I already went through the pain (and expense) of doing the Bi-X conversion. Had I not done that, there is no question that I'd be getting this set from LLtek.
Drew


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*

*Directly from Their website:*
_The AUDI A3 Halogen and Xenon have a 10 pin connector headlight and so does our A3 LED headlight. Therefore connectivity is direct "plug and play." _
*Guys, these are the exact E-Code headlights you're getting through my GB. SO...if you have OEM Halogen or Xenon, these headlights will be an easy direct plug 'n' play. If you have Bi-Xenons currently.....WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU BUY THESE ANYWAYS.








I'll find out if mine come with the bulbs (turn signals etc.). I believe they do. I apologize if you have to send an extra couple bucks for turn signal bulbs, but I will find out.
Oh...the "cost" on HID kits from Asia ranges between $36-$50. Lltek is making a killing from bundling the HID kits. Thats not the point of my GB. *


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

100 a pop x 36 people thats 3600. good deal for acedubs since hes diong all this leg work and u guys are just sheeple


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

http://www.toliarafabrics.com
UPDATED! PAYMENT RECEIVED!
MOVING ALONG!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_*Directly from Their website:*
_The AUDI A3 Halogen and Xenon have a 10 pin connector headlight and so does our A3 LED headlight. Therefore connectivity is direct "plug and play." _
*Guys, these are the exact E-Code headlights you're getting through my GB. SO...if you have OEM Halogen or Xenon, these headlights will be an easy direct plug 'n' play. If you have Bi-Xenons currently.....WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU BUY THESE ANYWAYS.








I'll find out if mine come with the bulbs (turn signals etc.). I believe they do. I apologize if you have to send an extra couple bucks for turn signal bulbs, but I will find out.
Oh...the "cost" on HID kits from Asia ranges between $36-$50. Lltek is making a killing from bundling the HID kits. Thats not the point of my GB. *


Personally, I wouldn't want to buy this kit without aftermarket support. I'm sure that most people will have no issue. 
Also, you're now calling your lights as Plug and Play above and that is simply not true??? Sure, you can plug them in, but they aren't going to "play" without a lighting kit? I've already said that I've got 0% stake in this and if people want to participate in your Group Buy its no sweat off my back. But, you could at least post up a link to an HID kit that you know will work and explain that people will need to install a kit themselves. Do they come with turn indicators and high beams? Or just explain that there are some unanswered questions that can't be answered until you get the first batch. Also, what is the plan if you don't get 36 people? What if there are issues with the housings? According to LLtek they actually had about 10 faulty housings with the A4 kit they received from Sonor that had to be replaced? Just need to make it clear to everyone about some of the potential logistical issues.
All that said, I'm sure that I'm making a bigger deal out of this than is probably required, but these are valid points that should be clear. Not everyone has swapped out this stuff before! I'm not disputing that you are offering a good deal but peeps should have all the details and I prefer to be a bit more comprehensive.
Anyway, good luck to all; I should have more details in a day or so.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

what happened to the GB thread?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

FORGET IT! I CAN'T HANDLE IT! GO AHEAD AND SPEND YOUR MONEY WITH LLTEK. 
TOO MUCH EFFORT.
ALL MONEY BEING RETURNED TO THOSE WHO PAID.
OH AND DREW YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. THESE ARE HALOGEN BASED HEADLIGHTS!!!!! THEY COME PLUG 'N' PLAY WITH ALL BULBS INCLUDED. THEY ARE FREAKING HALOGEN AFTERMARKET LIGHTS. THEY WERE NOT DESIGNED FOR HID'S. LLTEK IS ADDING AN AFTERMARKET H7 HID KIT TO A TO A "HALOGEN" PROJECTOR. IF YOU GUYS ARE ORDERING FROM LLTEK AT $600 FINE. DON'T TELL ME I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. 
DREW STOP FEEDING EVERYBODY THIS FREAKING TECHNICAL JARGON. YOU AND LLTEK HAVE MADE IT SOUND DIFFICULT JUST SO THE PRICE CAN BE JACKED UP UNNECESSARILY!!!! WHERE'S LLTEK???? HOW MUCH HAVE THEY POSTED IN THIS THREAD????
EVERYONE CAN DO WHAT THEY WANT.
I LAUGH AT THOSE SPENDING $600 ON THESE WITH AN HID KIT!!! AHAHAHAHAH!
PEACE! TRUST ME I WOULD HAVE BENT OVER BACKWARDS TO MAKE THIS AFFORDABLE FOR YOU GUYS, BUT DREW, LLTEK, AND A HANDFUL OF GUYS HAVE MADE THIS RIDICULOUS. DREW....YOU SUCK AT TECHNICAL STUFF.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*









I'm sorry guys. Honestly wasn't my intention here at all.
ACEDubs, you seriously need to chill man. I guess your true colors are revealed and I'm surprised your bailing on this effort? I'm just offering an alternative for those that don't want to deal with the hassle. Obviously many people were fine with it.
Anyway, I'm sure this thread is next to get locked.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

so what now? Im gonna start a Gb and make $50 off u suckers instead of $100


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*

Whatever. The amount of emails and IM's I received over the confusion you presented was ridiculous. I was was doing this as a "favor" to everyone. I've spent the last couple days giving technical support.........when there shouldn't have been any in the first place. LLTEK'S webpage is just a bunch of overly technical jargon. It's obvious they try to overwhelm to justify their high prices. Yes their prices are marked up extremely high.
I was trying to avoid that. It became WAY to time consuming BEFORE the Group Buy. 
If there was nothing in it for you, then you should have stopped. You're not even going to order a set....


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Drew this is the exact reason I PM'd you...Why would keep on putting your self in the center of this if you have no intentions of even using the head lights. I can understand ACE's point he did a lot of leg work, got a fair deal for those involved and kept it moving along. The constant lure that you kept putting into this thread of course your gonna limit how quickly we could get the GB filled up. 
I really don't understand what your objective was on this one. Your a nice guy but I don't get your angle here. For **** sake man I don't need the help with getting the lighting installed and now you have forced ME to spend another 200 bucks for stuff I don't need. There are two sides to every coin and you just threw a huge monkey wrench into the machine, just because?!?! 
I don't get it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

FWIW, I got several PM's on the flip side. There were several people that wanted a complete kit so I was continuing to provide information since I was already going down this path with the vendor. I stated all along that others were fine to go with ACE.
If someone really wants to pull this off then maybe ACE can fwd his information and someone can pick up where he left off.
I'm sorry ACE decided to bail on you guys, but he's the one leaving you high and dry.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am so close to throwing in the towel on this forum...nothing interesting or beneficial for the community happens here...Bunch of noob BS that never fails to disappoint. 
Sorry guys i just get pissed when a bunch of people join a forum with zero know how and insted of getting a working DIY going they all piss and moan about getting everything plug and play...pretty damn sad


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

u been here longer than me and i actually think this is a better forum


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
I'm sorry ACE decided to bail on you guys, but he's the one leaving you high and dry.

thanks to your strange, off the wall, persistence.....


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I am so close to throwing in the towel on this forum...nothing interesting or beneficial for the community happens here...Bunch of noob BS that never fails to disappoint. 
Sorry guys i just get pissed when a bunch of people join a forum with zero know how and insted of getting a working DIY going they all piss and moan about getting everything plug and play...pretty damn sad



_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_u been here longer than me and i actually think this is a better forum


yeah this is the best forum i have found, audizine, and others suck compared to fortitude, this is the highest traffic forum for a3's i have found. well if the GB starts again let me know.


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

ACEdubs, thank you for all the support with this group buy....
Anyone interested, I would have LOVED to purchase the kit from ACEdubs and was going to paypal over today so I could get the headlights at a good deal. To install HIDs in a set are not a difficult task at all. To get $400 shipped to my location is amazing. So thanks a lot to those who ruined it. Hope you don't come here....wouldn't want to run into you...
Thanks again ACEdubs for all the hard work. Thumbs down to the haters.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I understand where both you guys are coming from but...I have seen this forum go through so much crap and good posters getting banish and fake/wannabe moderators and overly spammed advertisers that I just don't really see why this forum is beneficial to me personally. None of the good technical guys come here anymore they all stay in the 2.0tfsi forum so to gain real knowledge about things that aren't cosmetic you gotta read that page. Now the cosmetic stuff is even being thinned out for PnP by people who just want a quick mod and no real substance...That is my point. AZ has sucked ever since the big server crash in 2005 and audiworld is just as weak as ever. This forum does have the most A3 traffic but its all people with 100-200 posts that just picked a "new to me" A3...its a bummer 


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 4:30 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (BoostBeeyatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostBeeyatch* »_ACEdubs, thank you for all the support with this group buy....
Anyone interested, I would have LOVED to purchase the kit from ACEdubs and was going to paypal over today so I could get the headlights at a good deal. To install HIDs in a set are not a difficult task at all. To get $400 shipped to my location is amazing. So thanks a lot to those who ruined it. Hope you don't come here....wouldn't want to run into you...
Thanks again ACEdubs for all the hard work. Thumbs down to the haters.

i'll be heading to HI in a few months. we shuold get a GTG going show me around the area


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

ace we are all sorry!!!







can we please get this ball rolling again?







pretty please!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (BoostBeeyatch)*

Might do a smaller GB within the week for DIY techies....








I'll stay in touch.
I need to cool off. Wanted to do this....because its my hobby and I love it. It just got way out of hand.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_Might do a smaller GB within the week for DIY techies....









I'll stay in touch.
I need to cool off. Wanted to do this....because its my hobby and I love it. It just got way out of hand.

understood. take your time (don't take to long tho), just don't forget about us! lol







haha


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

You guys crack me up. Poor Ace get's his GB thread closed and decides to PMS all over the forum and cancel his GB. Boohoo. The LED tail thread was closed too and that still got executed. Any techies that want to get these just have to click on ACE's handle, find his hi-tech AOL email address







and email him. I'm sure if he gets ~36 serious people to commit that he'd have no problem running the GB.


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks ACE for the potential GB. Let us know. Things can be frustrating at times. That's how life goes I suppose.


----------



## BoostBeeyatch (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

To HeuanA3,
I hope you didn't think that my prior postings were a threat. I am just disappointed in some of the actions at times of people. It's difficult to find parts shipped here at a decent price. That is all. Didn't mean to make it sound that way. Sorry if it offended.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

wow ... i should've seen this coming. drew, i don't think any of us gave you a hard time w/ the "plug-n-play LED euro tails" back in the day. it wasn't completely plug-n-play. there was some wire splicing & vagcom recoding - no more complicated than what these headlights would have been.
seems like a lot of drama for no reason to me ... enough drama for me to lose interest altogether.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Damn i really wanted this GB to work lol i wanted to put these in by the end of the summer, but if this gb starts again let me know cause i am in.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rick89)*

the **** where did the GB thread go? that sucks


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Any techies that want to get these just have to click on ACE's handle, find his hi-tech AOL email address







and email him. . 

DREW FAIL.
Maybe there's a reason.

_*Domain Name: aolsatellite.com*_
_ Created on..............: Sat, Apr 08, 2000
Expires on..............: Thu, Apr 08, 2010
Record last updated on..: Tue, Jun 30, 2009
Administrative Contact:

Benjamin Mikulskis
3925 Arthur St. 
Hollywood, FL 33021

Phone: +1.954-------
Email: [email protected]_


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

so what happened?
we had a good thing going now? its not going then LLtek is trying to do $600 for a kit, WTF?! 
like i said i was working on a deal with trying to get hid's with slims ballasts and lifetime warranties for under $70! and it would have still been Pnp
drew i see your intentions man, but we had a supplier! for an extremely reasonable price! you tstaing at an earlier post that you didnt want to get the thread all jubled up with multiple Gb's did exactly that
:sigh: 
ace im still in - even if its going to be a small group, the headlight will be apart minutes after its out of the box


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BL-2-8P)*

The GB's not dead; ACE will revive it.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*

almost ready for smaller order. getting numbers together. About 10 people GB.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

I'm in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (skotti)*

I didn't log on at all last night so the last I saw is that people were paying. I turn on the laptop this morning to find this... WTF???
Let me get this straight, instead of paying Ace $400 shipped and him making $50 - $100 we should now have to pay LLtek $600 for the same kit with a janky, $40 made-in-china HID kit that I didn't want and will probably still fault in our cars? Is this correct?
Awesome. LLTek should add Drew to their Christmas card list.
I would have happily let Drew make a few bucks on this for all his legwork. Anyone who helps out that much deserves some return and I was happy to pay it.


_Modified by UnsavedOne at 9:08 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

They way I see it...
If you guys want to do a GB w/ ACE, PM him with your email address, let him know that you want to proceed. Once he sees how many are interested, he can do his small GB and email everyone involved for payment, etc...that way everyone that went in on it can be happy. Everyone knows the price and what they're going to be receiving. ACE, perhaps give a cut off time for people to get to you. 
If you want to go w/ Drew, PM him.
No need to further bicker, point fingers, and what not. That's not gonna resolve getting the lights you guys want. 
Most of us are adults here!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Good idea.
Email me if you are ready to pay for a set of these headlights.
State black or chrome.
I verified that the headlights come with "all" bulbs. 
They are an easy exact plug 'n' play for those that DON'T have factory Bi-Xenon.
I can get a better idea of how many true buyers. 
[email protected]


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*

Here's a list of those who would "commit" to a smaller Group Buy.
Please add your name "if you can commit to payment."
Will probably give this until Friday or next Monday before putting in the order.
Headlights will include all bulbs. Not Xenon's, just Halogen's. Your choice if you want to add an HID kit. If you feel uncomfortable with installation or are just a nervous person in general....maybe you should wait.








*
ACEdubs - black
skotti - black
forzdtma3 - black
zguitarman - black
Rub-ISH - black
BL-2-8P - black
mkim - black
rick89 - black
BoostBeeyatch - black
fune8oi - black* 


_Modified by ACEdubs at 10:23 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ACEdubs)*

Glad to see some normalcy returned to the thread. Still not clear why Ace had to go on an ALL CAPS escapade and start throwing names around. At least the 'discussion' has brought about more clarity for everyone. Considering that I have no interest here my only concern has been to remain clear about alternatives and open issues. Perhaps some of these issues weren't issues for those that have previously done an HID retrofit but obviously there was some confusion. I think its fair to say that most of that confusion is gone. As I've said all along in every single post I've made on the subject, I'm sure that going with the GB would be fine. More so now that most of the confusion is gone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

ACE greatjob- i didnt think there were confusion in the first place- ''other posters'' created the confusion.


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

We appreciate your effort to help our readers save money by arranging a Group Buy. However, as per the Terms of Use to which you agreed when you registered for this forum, we only allow Group Buys to be conducted by those companies and individuals with whom we have a formal advertising relationship. We implemented this policy to protect our readers, who in the past have fallen victim to unscrupulous individuals who collected money from our readers but failed to deliver product. If you want to initiate a group buy, you may want to contact one of our advertisers to assist you with that. Thank you for your understanding.
Forum advertising rules & regulations


----------

